# China to ban performers miming?



## billy-bob-beck

Strange but (apparently) true - now this would send the pop industry running scared 

Mime is Crime


----------



## jhar26

Well, bravo China! It would be great if the rest of the world followed their example in this.


----------



## billy-bob-beck

Something of a bummer for Marcel Marceau though....


----------



## marval

This is a good thing, there are too many so called singers who mime. The poor little girl who had to sing, but wasn't allowed to be seen at the olympics. She must have felt awful to be told she wasn't pretty enough, and the girl who stood up front really did not sing, that was a totally bad affair. If people cannot sing then they should not be in the business. Hopefully Marcel Marceau would have been alright, because he was purely a mime artist, but who knows.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn

I too echo the thoughts of jhar26 above. Too many of these pop singers are just not earning the pay they receive, and some of the bad lip-sync performances we see sometimes are absolutely horrid ... the mouths are moving when no music is heard and vice versa. 

I am confused how lip-sync has been merged into mime ... the two have been quite different over the years, at least until the present time. Marcel Marceau was a legend of his own ... that was true mime at its best.


----------



## Mr. Terrible

that was true mime at its best.
At the risk of causing offence, there is of course a school of thought that suggests mime should be punishable by suffocation....

(grin)

Just popped in to get my mail and couldn`t resist. 
I`m gone again.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I remember at the RAM the student had a joke amongst themselves. We would award the 'Marcel Marceau prize for Orchestral Playing' to the best faker in difficult passages!
Are the Chinese suggeting that if an orchestral player cant get round a nasty passage in let's say Strauss he should just put down his instrument until the passage is over?!?
This would cause incredible scenes on stage in orchestras all over the world. Especially B an C orchestras in the violas and basses! I'd go to a concert of Strauss and Mahler just to watch!


----------



## Rondo

Unfortunately, a lot of the music which uses this kind of mimicry is the music representing American culture abroad. It's the type of music which emphasizes visuals over sound--exactly the type of 'creature' into which music has evolved, leaving all the good music to bite the dust. Where has all the talent gone?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Does this apply to music videos? I only ever made one of those I was miming to myself playing. I dont see why that's so unethical, after all I wasn't miming to someone else.
I had a big row on another forum about a video clip that Carmignola made of his Four Seasons recording. It was obvious that the players in the video could play (they infadt were the orchestra involved in the recording) and not a bunch of actors or photomodels posing with the instruments. Are the Chinese saying that we should only see videos of musicians being filmed at the time they are recording? I'd miss Pink and Brintey videos but hey, I always watch them with the volume turned down anyway!
FC


----------

